# Velociraptor  in Laptop?



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it possible to put a velociraptor in a laptop?


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.dansdata.com/askdan00033.htm

No.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 14, 2008)

Gg...


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought the Velociraptor was just released w/o the heatsink?  Wouldn't that make it work?


----------



## xfire (Aug 14, 2008)

There's still the matter of the hdd's power consumption. Most laptops use a 5400 Rpm and a few use a 7200 Rpm. If you need faster load times get one with a SSD.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 14, 2008)

SSD may be the answer, but there are som 7.2k laptop hd that will work just fine.  Maybe none of the VR's though.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm just trying to find a fast HDD for a laptop, but I'm not going to pay for a SSD. Price/performance is rediculous.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2008)

i'm sorry this may sound very rude but what are you using the laptop for that you will notice the difference between a good 320GB 7200 vs a 300GB 10K? just get a WD 320GB SATA 2.5in lighter almost as fast and less heat

its a single platter design vs the dual platter raptor thus it shouldn't be to much slower and sucks down almost half as much juice


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 14, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> I'm just trying to find a fast HDD for a laptop, but I'm not going to pay for a SSD. Price/performance is rediculous.



Naw, price/capacity is ridiculous -- price/performance ain't all that bad.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/hard-disks/average-read-transfer-performance,675.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't think of anything that anyone would do with a laptop that would require a 10K RPM drive.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 14, 2008)

Is that Tom-chart up to date?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...orpio&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1213047091665

i would take that drive

here it is on the egg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136280



Franklinwallbrown said:


> Is that Tom-chart up to date?



no it doesn't have the scorpio with a 16mb cache


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 14, 2008)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> That's what I was thinking.



but that should put the WD as the fastest laptop drive


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 14, 2008)

What should put the WD as the fastest laptop drive?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> What should put the WD as the fastest laptop drive?



the 16MB cache its already the 2nd fastest overall with a 8mb cache so the 16 should give it enough of a boost to take out the hitachi


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh...


----------

